# Ihr guten Leute



## wadenheim

the above sentence 

"Ihr guten Leute, könnte der Junge nicht einen Brief an die Frau Königin bringen?"

appeared in a tale from the Brothers grimm called "Der Teufel mit den drei goldenen Haaren". The King says the sentence, but I couldn't understand why he declines the "gut" with "en", since the "ihr" before doesn't seem to be a possessive pronoun, so from my knowledge it should be either "ihr gute Leute" or "Ihre/Eure guten Leute".


----------



## Demiurg

It's an address (lit. _you good people_). "Ihr" (plural) is a personal pronoun. It's similar to English:

_Würdet ihr mich bitte durchlassen. (would you ...)
Würdet ihr Männer mich bitte durchlassen.  (would you guys ...)
Würdet ihr guten Leute mich bitte durchlassen. (would you good people ...)_

"Ihr guten Leute" itself sounds old-fashioned.


----------



## wadenheim

Demiurg said:


> et ihr mich bitte durchlassen. (would you ...)
> Würdet ihr Männer mich bitte _durchlassen_. _ (would you guys ...)_
> Würdet ihr guten Leute mich bitte _durchlassen_. _(would you g_





Demiurg said:


> It's an address (lit. _you good people_). "Ihr" (plural) is a personal pronoun. It's similar to English:
> 
> _Würdet ihr mich bitte durchlassen. (would you ...)
> Würdet ihr Männer mich bitte durchlassen.  (would you guys ...)
> Würdet ihr guten Leute mich bitte durchlassen. (would you good people ...)_
> 
> "Ihr guten Leute" itself sounds old-fashioned.


Thanks, that was my guess. But even so, I couldn't understando why "guten Leute" and not "gute Leute", because since Ihr is just a personal pronoun the adjective should be declensed according to the third model, without article, thus "gute", what am I missing here?


----------



## Uncle BBB

Ihr is the "addressing pronoun" (Anredepronomen). Some articles or pronouns require certain endings of the adjectives and nouns.


----------



## Demiurg

wadenheim said:


> Thanks, that was my guess. But even so, I couldn't understando why "guten Leute" and not "gute Leute", because since Ihr is just a personal pronoun the adjective should be declensed according to the third model, without article, thus "gute", what am I missing here?


The adjective declension depends on the type of the preceding article:

_Meine gut*en* Leute, ...
Ihr gut*en* Leute, ..._
but
_Gut*e* Leute, ..._ (without article)


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> The adjective declension depends on the type of the preceding article:
> 
> _Meine gut*en* Leute, ...
> Ihr gut*en* Leute, ..._


That's true, but where is the article with "Ihr gut*en* Leute"? 
Ich habe leider auch keine Antwort darauf.


wadenheim said:


> because since Ihr is just a personal pronoun the adjective should be declensed according to the third model, without article, thus "gute"



Seltsam.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> That's true, but where is the article with "Ihr gut*en* Leute"?
> Ich habe leider auch keine Antwort darauf.


Der Begriff "Artikel" ist hier sehr weit gefasst.  Ein Pronomen (im traditionellen Sinne) kann auch ein Artikel(wort) sein.
Das "meine" in "meine guten Leute" bezeichnen manche auch als "Possessivartikel".

Edit:
Ich habe dafür hier den Begriff "Personalartikel" gefunden:


> In Phrasen mit dem logophorischen Pronomen als „Personalartikel“ (Ägel 1996, S. 43) wird ein Adjektiv so, nämlich stark, flektiert wie in Phrasen mit dem erst- und zweitpersonigen Personalartikel:
> _ich armer (*arme) Mann
> du armer (*arme) Mann
> er armer (*arme) Mann _ vs. _der (*armer) arme Mann_


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> That's true, but where is the article with "Ihr gut*en* Leute"?
> Ich habe leider auch keine Antwort darauf.
> 
> 
> Seltsam.


_Ihr _definitely acts as a determiner here (which good people? You!) much like a possessive pronoun, which also triggers the mixed declension. I see no reason why this should be "seltsam".


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> a determiner here which also triggers the mixed declension*. I see no reason why this should be "seltsam".


*it can't be the mixed declension because the determiner does not indicate the case, gender ....
vs


> In Phrasen mit dem logophorischen Pronomen als „Personalartikel“ (Ägel 1996, S. 43) wird ein Adjektiv so, *nämlich stark*, flektiert wie in Phrasen mit dem erst- und zweitpersonigen Personalartikel:
> _ich arme*r* (*arme) Mann_


So, it shoud be "_Ihr gut*e* Leute, ..."_, shouldn't it?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> So, it shoud be "_Ihr gut*e* Leute, ..."_, shouldn't it?


_Ich armer Mann_ is obviously mixed and not strong declension (cf. _mir arme*n* Mann_ and _wir arme_*n*_ Leute_). There must be a mistake in your source (I don't know a person called _Ägel_. Is it maybe _Vilmos Ágel_?).


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> There must be a mistake in your source (I don't know a person called _Ägel_. Is it maybe _Vilmos Ágel_?).


It's Demiurg's source.



berndf said:


> _Ich armer Mann_ is obviously mixed and not strong declension



_Mixed declension_ is a mix of _strong_ and _weak declension _(par définition!), isn't it?
_"Ich arme*r* Mann"_ is obviously _strong declension._







berndf said:


> _Ich armer Mann_ is obviously mixed and not strong declension (cf. _mir arme*n* Mann_ and _wir arme_*n*_ Leute_).


Would you say "Hilf mir arme*n* Mann!"? I wouldnt.

I'd say "Hilf mir (Dat.) arme*m** Mann!" and "Hilf uns (Dat.) arme*n** Leuten."
*_strong declension_


So I don't understand why it is "ihr*∅* arme*n*_/ gute*n*_ _Leute". _


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> I'd say "Hilf mir (Dat.) arme*m** Mann!"


Me not.


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> _Mixed declension_ is a mix of _strong_ and _weak declension _(par définition!), isn't it?
> _"Ich arme*r* Mann"_ is obviously _strong declension._


Do you agree or not? 








Source Wikipedia


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> _"Ich arme*r* Mann"_ is obviously _strong declension._
> 
> Do you agree or not?


I don't. I say _ich armer Mann, mir armen Mann_ and _wir armen Leute _and that is mixed declension.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> I say _ich armer Mann_


So do I !

"-e*r*" is the strong ending of the adjective, there's no doubt about that. (Cf.: tables #13)


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> So do I !
> 
> "-e*r*" is the strong ending of the adjective, there's no doubt about that. (Cf.: tables #13)


_Ich armer Mann_ can be either strong or mixed declension (_armer Mann, ein armer Mann_).
_Mir armen Mann_ can be either weak or mixed declension (_dem armen Mann, einem armen Mann_).

I say both, so for me it is mixed declension and _wir armen Leute_ is consistent with that.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich habe nachgeschaut


berndf said:


> (cf. _mir arme*n* Mann_


Für "[hilf] mir arme*n*" gibt es wesentlich mehr Treffer als für "hilf mir arme*m*", Du scheinst also recht zu haben.

"Hilf mir armen" - _Page 18 sur environ 174 résultats_
"hilf mir armem" - _Page 2 sur environ 12 résultats_


P.S.
Die Frage ist aber immer noch, warum?
Cf.:


wadenheim said:


> since the "ihr" before doesn't seem to be a possessive pronoun, so from my knowledge it should be either "ihr gute Leute"






> Strong declension is used when:
> 
> there is no preceding article; or
> the preceding article does not fully indicate the case, gender, and number of the noun.


Ihr, wir, ich, du ....... _d__o not indicate the case, gender, and number of the noun,_ so _Ihr, wir, ich, du ....._ should "normally" be followed by an adjective with strong declension.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> I'd say "Hilf mir (Dat.) arme*m** Mann!"


That's impossible and sounds entirely wrong. 


berndf said:


> I don't. I say _ich armer Mann, mir armen Mann_ and _wir armen Leute _and that is mixed declension.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> There must be a mistake in your source (I don't know a person called _Ägel_. Is it maybe _Vilmos Ágel_?).


You're right.  It reads "Ágel" in the original PDF but copy&paste converts the 'Á' to 'Ä'.


----------



## manfy

Ihr glücklichen Männer! Beide habt's (fast) recht:
<siehe hier>


> Laut Dudengrammatik sind *beide Varianten der Flexion zulässig*. Sie können demnach nach den Pronomen _wir _und _ihr _frei wählen, ob Sie das Adjektiv stark oder schwach flektieren möchten, da sich neben der standartsprachlich starken Variante auch die schwache Flexion etabliert hat.


Ob ihr aber einem Linguistik-Autoren, der _standardsprachlich _als _standartsprachlich _schreibt, glauben wollt, ist wieder eine andere Frage...


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Ob ihr aber einem Linguistik-Autoren, der _standardsprachlich _als _standartsprachlich _schreibt, glauben wollt, ist wieder eine andere Frage...


Da wird schon wieder die gemischte unterschlagen. Das ist schon mal kein gutes Zeichen. Aber mit einer Aussage, dass der Gebrauch hier nicht ganz eindeutig sei, könnte ich leben. Für mich hört sich, anders als für @Kajjo,_ mir armem Mann _auch nicht "entirely strange" an. Ich würde es nur nicht sage.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> _ mir armem Mann _auch nicht "entirely strange" an. Ich würde es nur nicht sage


Also ich kann das kaum aussprechen... "armem Mann" -- sagt das wirklich jemand so? Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht mal vorstellen.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Also ich kann das kaum aussprechen... "armem Mann" -- sagt das wirklich jemand so? Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht mal vorstellen.


Für mich klingt hier "arme*n*" eher ungewöhnlich, ich würde auch "arme*m*" bevorzugen. 
Ist vielleicht wieder eine regionale Geschichte.


----------



## nescit

No, ouch, it should not.  In my opinion berndf is right. 
.
I admit I dont really undestand the article, but I would always say: Ihr guten Leute, ihr lieben Leute, ihr fleißigen Schüler.
Antwort auf #9


----------



## διαφορετικός

Kajjo said:


> Also ich kann das kaum aussprechen... "armem Mann" -- sagt das wirklich jemand so? Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht mal vorstellen.


Ja, ich würde das so (und nur so) sagen / schreiben. Die andere Variante (mit "-n") kommt mir sogar ein bisschen falsch vor (aber ich weiss ja jetzt, dass sie auch richtig ist). Dass hier zwei "m" zusammentreffen, ist Zufall, damit hat die Regel wohl nichts zu tun.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> I see no reason why this should be "seltsam".


It’s definitely seltsam.  I know of no other language that does this.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> It’s definitely seltsam.  I know of no other language that does this.


I don't understand your point. We are discussing the logic within German and not any relation to any other language.

PS: As we are at it: German did not invent using the weak form in this construction. This is what we read in the account of the life of Saint Guthlac of Crowland in Lincolnshire:

_Hwa sealde eow earma*n* þat ge min ahton geweald on þas witu to sendanne?_
_Wer gab [es] euch Arme*n*, dass ihr meiner besitzt Gewalt, [mich] zu den Strafen zu schicken?_


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Ja, ich würde das so (und nur so) sagen / schreiben. Die andere Variante (mit "-n") kommt mir sogar ein bisschen falsch vor



Hier noch ein Beleg dafür, dass die starke Form durchaus legitim, wenn nicht "besser" ist:




Quelle: Handbuch der deutsche Sprache

Ich bin darauf gestoßen, als ich nach "mir armer / armen  Frau" suchte.


----------



## bearded

Im Zusammenhang mit dieser Diskussion dürfte auch der alte Thread 
wir Deutsche / Deutschen (Personalpronomen als Artikelwort)
 von Interesse sein.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> so for me it is mixed declension and _wir armen Leute_ is consistent with that.


Würdest Du auch im Akkusativ Plural die schwache Form verwenden? 
z.B. 
"Behüte uns arme*n* Menschen" 
"hat für uns arme*n* Sünder gelitten"
" bitte für uns arme*n* Sünder"
*?*

Mir tut dieses "arme*n*" im Akkusativ Plural in den Ohren weh - alle obigen Belege habe ich (übereinstimmend mit*) hauptsächlich ohne "n" gefunden, und zwar so:
"Behüte uns arm*e* Menschen" 
"hat für uns arm*e* Sünder gelitten"
" bitte für uns arm*e* Sünder"

*


----------



## berndf

I think I would use the strong form in accusative plural but both sound acceptable to me.


----------



## Kajjo

I would use the -e form in plural.



JClaudeK said:


> "Behüte uns arm*e* Menschen"
> "hat für uns arm*e* Sünder gelitten"
> " bitte für uns arm*e* Sünder"


----------



## berndf

Das Zitat, das @JClaudeK in #30 gefunden hat scheint die Situation rundum gut zu beschreiben. Well done!


----------



## wadenheim

Dankbar,

Ich habe fast alles verstanden, dann ist die schwache Deklination bevorzugt, oder? Aber funktioniert "Ihr" hier wie ein Anredepronomen oder wie ein Personalpronomen?


----------



## JClaudeK

wadenheim said:


> Ich habe fast alles verstanden, dann ist die schwache Deklination bevorzugt, oder?



*im Nominativ Plural * (cf. Deine OP-Anfrage) wird im Allgemeinen die schwache Deklination bevorzugt.


----------

